# K321 Kohler Carb Settings???



## talon (Sep 18, 2004)

Trying to resurrect old garden tractor. Wnybody know the carb needle valve sttings???

Thanks
Talon


----------



## speed75 (Sep 27, 2004)

turn it all the way inn then back out 1 1/2 - 2 full turns that should get it started. then fine tune from there


----------

